# Amano Takeshi



## thinkgreen (Apr 2, 2004)

is there a "amano takeshi" website that he runs/owns himself?


----------



## aquoi (Mar 21, 2004)

www.adana.co.jp
www.adana.co.kr

2 official sites of Aqua Design Amano

The European site is pretty bad...

It's Tak*a*shi Amano.


----------



## Moss (Mar 7, 2004)

Hi. Not his own, but I'd like to share these:
this one is in portuguese, but check it out:
(Browse through every index (+) that says "_Montagem_".)

http://www.takashiamano.kit.net/step/more/MoreMontages.htm
(Give me your feedback on the previous one, please.)

This one for a great gallery of his amazing tanks:
http://rdo.homelinux.org/gallery/amano

Regards.


----------

